# Interview with Mother Regarding Christmas Miracle at The River



## EbonyEyes (Dec 19, 2009)

Pastor Sheryl Brady interviews the mother of the baby girl who received a Christmas Miracle at The River Church.  We learn more about baby Cristiana's (sp?) medical condition and how she's been doing since December 13th.

Part 1 of 5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqO_-U9lFCc

Part 2 of 5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhds6ebzLxI

Part 3 of 5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D4_yabx-wQ

Part 4 of 5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bfkw08YV-Aw

Part 5 of 5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rMAS0gw7Yw


----------



## meka (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, I was just looking at it and about to post it.


----------



## joy2day (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting this... God Bless baby Christiana!


----------

